# Boat for The Hatch



## teethdoc (Apr 16, 2015)

18' CC with 90hp undergunned for Steinhatchee, Appalachicola, etc. running up and down the flats chasing trout and reds?

(I know my grandparents used to hit the flats in a john boat, but that's not my idea.)


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 16, 2015)

Not sure what you mean exactly....for inshore/close shore it should be plenty of boat with plenty of motor I would think. But not all 18' ers created equal, a wide beamed boat with high sides, T-top, and a big fuel tank can be significantly heavier than one without those features.
Depending on seas, wind, tide, how heavily loaded you are with people, gear, gas, tackle, etc a 90hp should be adequate. 

Sounds like you are in the market for a new boat .....congrats and good luck!!

B.O.A.T.
(Break Out Another Thousand)


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 16, 2015)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly....for inshore/close shore it should be plenty of boat with plenty of motor I would think. But not all 18' ers created equal, a wide beamed boat with high sides, T-top, and a big fuel tank can be significantly heavier than one without those features.
> Depending on seas, wind, tide, how heavily loaded you are with people, gear, gas, tackle, etc a 90hp should be adequate.
> 
> Sounds like you are in the market for a new boat .....congrats and good luck!!
> ...



Toying with the idea.  The problem is that I already have a ski boat at the lake, so I'm going to be very budget minded on this one.  My favorite fishing has always been inshore for specs and Reds.  I took my son recently and he said he may like it better than hunting, so I'm thinking of getting another boat.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 16, 2015)

Having a ski boat at the lake isn't what I would call a problem  

Some good values in used rigs if you shop careful and know what you're looking for and at. Me personally, as long as the hull is structually sound, I would rather sacrifice a little on the boat (which I could fix up and rig the way I wanted) and go with a newer power plant. 
Whatever you decide I recommend two things for sure...a new VHF radio and a Sea tow membership.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 16, 2015)

teethdoc said:


> 18' CC with 90hp undergunned for Steinhatchee, Appalachicola, etc. running up and down the flats chasing trout and reds?
> 
> (I know my grandparents used to hit the flats in a john boat, but that's not my idea.)



You'll be fine I use a 16ft fiberglass bassboat and a Jon boat is doable.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 16, 2015)

TD, I fished there a bunch out of an 18' G3 with a 90. For fishing inshore/nearshore it will be fine.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, that's plenty of boat for the flats. We forego a heavy 20' for a 17' tunnel hull all the time and at one time ditched both for a 14' stumpknocker that would ride super shallow and would fly for a small boat. An 18' semi-v CC is about the best all around. Anything larger than about a 100 hp without a jack plate and tunnel hull is kinda risky in close as well if you want to jump on plane and haul butt.


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking at a Kenner 19vx with Mercury 115 tomorrow.


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 21, 2015)

That's plenty of boat and power for the flats.


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 22, 2015)

My new flats boat.  Now I just need to find time to use it.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice looking boat Doc! Kenner makes a good hull.
Lets shop for accessories now! Color sonar unit with GPS...VHF radio with GPS encoding..and the list go's on.


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 22, 2015)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Nice looking boat Doc! Kenner makes a good hull.
> Lets shop for accessories now! Color sonar unit with GPS...VHF radio with GPS encoding..and the list go's on.


It has a Lowrance HDS - 7 Gen 2 on it now.  I just need a vhf radio and I'm ready to fish.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool. Stay centered in the channel markers outta the river into Deadman's Bay...easy to tear up a lower unit in that area.

Good luck fishing with your boy.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Apr 22, 2015)

*I used to have a Kenner 19 tunnel*

I loved the ride that the kenner hull gave, The Kenner family now makes a really awesome boat under the Black Jack name, 

Then only problem I had with mine was the scuppers to self bail the boat were set too low in the water line and the floor always stayed wet, I got tired of wet shoes and took marine grade sealant and sealed the scuppers completely up, but if you ever needed to in an emergency you could push them back out, other than that its a fine boat.

you will enjoy it!
This is the one I sold, I think the guy has it in Port ST JOE, FL now




teethdoc said:


> My new flats boat.  Now I just need to find time to use it.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweet boat Doc. That'll get it done at the Hatch. Go get some slime and blood on it.


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 22, 2015)

FREEDOM22 said:


> I loved the ride that the kenner hull gave, The Kenner family now makes a really awesome boat under the Black Jack name,
> 
> Then only problem I had with mine was the scuppers to self bail the boat were set too low in the water line and the floor always stayed wet, I got tired of wet shoes and took marine grade sealant and sealed the scuppers completely up, but if you ever needed to in an emergency you could push them back out, other than that its a fine boat.
> 
> ...


How did you like the antenna where it is.  I was debating a 4' there or an 8' folding on the starboard aft corner.  It may get in the way of casting from the rear though.

The scuppers are sealed on mine, but I was looking at opening them back up.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Apr 22, 2015)

*it works*

The antenna works fine on the grab rail, just go with the 4 ft and I kept it folded down unless I was using it.
And if the scuppers are sealed I'd leave them that way, thats a real common minor little problem with that boat. At first I didn't mind the wet feet but it does get a bit old after a while.
Hope to see you in the Hatch soon. I'll look for ya, I'm now on a 22ft Blue wave with a Giant American Flag on Both sides, AKA call sign FREEDOM




teethdoc said:


> How did you like the antenna where it is.  I was debating a 4' there or an 8' folding on the starboard aft corner.  It may get in the way of casting from the rear though.
> 
> The scuppers are sealed on mine, but I was looking at opening them back up.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 25, 2015)

teethdoc said:


> Looking at a Kenner 19vx with Mercury 115 tomorrow.



That is a good boat for the flats. Kenner is a dry ride.  I have a 18' with a 90 hp. 
When you get to shallow you just back out.  Plus you can ski behind it as well.

Good trolling motor is a plus.

Didn't see the pics.  

You will like that boat. 

Be sure to walk the floor good for weak spots.  When you store jack the bow up as high as possible to drain the hull.

As for the scuppers you can just put plugs in them if then remove them when you need too.  At least that is what I do. Never been a big problem.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't let Doc fool y'all. He knows that place pretty good. I bet he'd even take her through the hole in the wall at high tide.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 27, 2015)

. We love our Kenner. Expect to have a lot of fish to come over the side of yours. I have good service with the 36" VHF ant on the console rail. I can tell you good spots for a stereo and speakers on that boat too. If your gonna put one on it.


----------



## teethdoc (May 2, 2015)

Installed a vhf radio and my yuppie Yetti casting platform/seat on the front.  I'm ready to fish!


----------



## teethdoc (May 2, 2015)

Radio


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 2, 2015)

teethdoc said:


> Radio


Your VHF and mic are in the same spot as mine. That empty speedo spot would be perfect spot for the JBL PRV-175 Bluetooth gauge radio. Just put solid mast antenna inside the console and mount a pair of 6.5" speakers left and right of the livewell on the sides of the console. Sounds great front and rear.


----------

